# Drag track whizz, max, too or should i route it myself ?



## 15807brett (Sep 10, 2011)

Looking to buy a routed drag track, Should i go with a manufacture or since its straight should i attempt it myself ? What would you do.


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

Depends on your skills at routing. If you have them I would think routing your own would be smoother, less sections, and cheaper too. Plus you can customize it the way you wanted, wider spacing, larger or smaller staging area, etc.


----------



## 15807brett (Sep 10, 2011)

thanks for the response, yes it would be nice, to have wider track but time is the problem, always busy with the business and kids, does any one have one of the tracks listed above and are happy with it or ran on one.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I own Wizzard track and have sold a couple to folks I still race with.
I am thoroughly happy with the track.
I have also raced on home made formica surfaced tracks and they worked equally well and were a pleasure to race on.
I have also created a couple drag tracks out of Aurora lock and joiner O gauge track that I removed the rail from and replaced it with continuous rail (thank you Bob Lincoln/Wizzard) which is still being used and also works quite well
if you are going to buy a track from a custom manufacturer, decide what YOUR parameters are and shop around that requirement for the best price.
do not expect a track overnight.


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

*Maxtrax drag track*

I previously owned a Maxtrax roadcourse and dragtrack. At that time (early 2003) the downforce on the track took a bit to get used to on the roadcourse. The dragtrack on the other hand, the downforce was never an issue. It's crazy smooth, nice wide track (10.25 inches if I am not mistaken) and was in 3 or 4 foot sections so minimal connections. 

I think I paid $500 back then and I have no idea what the track would cost now. I would not rule out the other current manufacturers though, straight pieces aren't hard to make and I am sure you can get them cut in up to 8 foot sections. Shipping might be high over 4 feet thought.

If I had to do it again, I would have one made.. again. 

Good luck! 

Marc and Marcus


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

Al,
What brand is the track in skip-pack?
Brett How long were you planning , With shutdown?
Thanks


----------



## 15807brett (Sep 10, 2011)

I would like the wizzard doesnt have to be there track but I like the set up 39 feet total 20 feet with 16 foot shut down is that what everybody runs for the 1/4 mile ?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

1/64 scale quarter mile is 20 feet 7.5 inches.
there are folks running 17 feet 7.2 inches which is approximately 1/75 scale.
I am currently running a 1/64 scale 1/8 mile = 10 foot 3.75 inches
SJJ, Hank's track is Wizzard and we have another Wizzard track just completed near Perkasie PA.
Sgrig has a Wizzard track in his basement that has more runs on it than any other track I have seen.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

That's because Sgrig is on a mission from God! :lol:


----------



## 65 COMET (Nov 4, 2012)

Brett I have a wizard drag strip and a max trax road course.I am happy with both products. both products have a waiting period.Ibeleive in the long run by the time you buy the material route it outglue it paint it or fomica it, subtract time from family, ops start over screwed this part up. Better off buying one. just my thought. hank/aka 65 Comet


----------



## 15807brett (Sep 10, 2011)

yes, I thinking that way to, got a max 5x16 D oval was going to stick with max, sent him a email, waiting for a response, thanks


----------

